# 2011 S4 w/Titanium Pkg arrived today



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Folks, 

Just picked up our 2011 S4 with 7-Speed DSG, Ibis White, with Titanium Pkg and fully loaded. Decided to trade in my dear '08 TT Quattro S-line (pictured in one of the photos) to get this beauty. Was sad to let go - will always remember my TT. Alas, growth dictates this path, and remaining with a small coupe couldn't accomodate everything. 

I was not disappointed, however, upon hopping in the ADS Rear-Diff equipped S4. No wonder this car has won nearly every mag comparo. Simply magic in the corners and straight-lines too. On the way home, a guy in an AMG Merc SUV wanted to taste defeat - green, then he was in the rearview after 30 mph ... at 70 he gave up. I tried my best to be courteous, but couldn't help it. Love the perfectly smooth shifts and complimentary burps. See below for the first USA delivered Titanium Package S4 (the first web pic-to my knowledge-of a Ti pkg S4 in NA had Ontario tags):


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow. That is so hot. Very nice bro and congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats sweet - congrats! 
I'm totally sold on the abis white with the black trim and Ti wheels. 
I just hope (selfishly speaking) it doesn't become too popular  

Can you show pictures of the interior please?


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Sure thing. Interior pics below:


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks again for the interior shots. 
I like the alacantera seating and door panels also. 
just one question; does the silver frame around the center speed display guages 
look and feel plasticky in person? In photos it doesn't seem to look like real metal. 
Did you have the option to replace the silver trim with any other colors like for eg, piano black?


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice, but also unfortunate that you guys over there get cars with those yellow amber corners in healdights! it's just so ugly and makes your cars look a bit tacky and cheap! :banghead:


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep they are amber/yellow corner lights. I hadn't noticed them until you mentioned it. IMO they don't change a thing about the car visually, and certainly don't make it look tacky (or cheap). The only thing I would change is the rear valance for a carbon fiber. With its quad tail pipes, would look pretty cool I imagine.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I want your exact car. Too bad I got my wife a CC and me a GTI for the same cost... But I LOVE your car. Also, I see you are from DC. That is a nice city as well. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting these pictures, congrats on your purchase. Makes me feel more confident about my upcoming A5 purchase...

I think the only thing that is a let down about this car are the pedals... Same pedals as my 2001 Jetta... 

:beer:


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, aesthetically and at first glance the pedals looks lower grade than the aluminum/metal I had in my 08 TT. But surprisingly, the pedals feel better like this without the metal, there's better and much more grip. Same pedals come in the S5, so there's probably a good reason for it.


----------



## LYKUNO (May 23, 2002)

Well that's just plain gorgeous! I love those wheels and the Ti package. Out of curiosity, is that yellow and black airbag warning sticker (if that's what it is) on the driver's visor removable? I had similar ones on our R32 but were on the back side of the visor so were only visible if the visors were down, so I never bothered to remove them. Removing required soaking the stickers with alcohol or something, then waiting for the adhesive to soften -- too much of a pain to bother with so I just left them on. It would be nice if they'd peel off easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

VERY sweet car man. That's a fantastic setup you purchased. Enjoy the new ride and thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

darkop said:


> Very nice, but also unfortunate that you guys over there get cars with those yellow amber corners in healdights! it's just so ugly and makes your cars look a bit tacky and cheap! :banghead:


These are required for the USA. Some people swap them out for European equivalents (basically a clear reflector in the same place) and some even bake their headlights in the oven, remove the reflector and reassemble... but the USA still requires it so Audi makes those headlights for the USA specifically (Canada too btw).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MOTIONblur said:


> thanks again for the interior shots.
> I like the alacantera seating and door panels also.
> just one question; does the silver frame around the center speed display guages
> look and feel plasticky in person? In photos it doesn't seem to look like real metal.
> Did you have the option to replace the silver trim with any other colors like for eg, piano black?


No, you're right. That piece looks plasticky and oddly doesn't match anything else in the interior of the car. I'm hoping to pick up the equivalent piece from the RS 5 that's in a high gloss piano black but that's kind of pricey. I see also that I think OSIR is making a carbon fiber version but I can't decide if that's a little too much carbon.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> These are required for the USA. Some people swap them out for European equivalents (basically a clear reflector in the same place) and some even bake their headlights in the oven, remove the reflector and reassemble... but the USA still requires it so Audi makes those headlights for the USA specifically (Canada too btw).


I know it's regulations, but they could've done it with reflectors on the wheel arches similar to BMW! it's much more subtle and keeping IMO better looking European assembly!


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*cheap plastic trim*



> No, you're right. That piece looks plasticky and oddly doesn't match anything else in the interior of the car. I'm hoping to pick up the equivalent piece from the RS 5 that's in a high gloss piano black but that's kind of pricey. I see also that I think OSIR is making a carbon fiber version but I can't decide if that's a little too much carbon.


The RS5 piece won't fit the S4. They use slightly different dash designs. The only way to get a piano black gauge trim for the S4 is to get it from an RS4 if they make one or take it out and have it painted.


----------



## cnimativ (Jul 21, 2010)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> The RS5 piece won't fit the S4. They use slightly different dash designs. The only way to get a piano black gauge trim for the S4 is to get it from an RS4 if they make one or take it out and have it painted.


I see you have S4 MT. How do you like it when you can't use hand brakes? How responsive is the push-button-brake, especially on very steep hill standing start (or to drift ;p)


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*electronic hand brake*

It's not as bad as I thought it would be and got used to it pretty quickly. As long as you're buckled in it disengages automatically when you drive off, so if you're on a hill you can just turn it on and then when you take off it auto-disengages. As far as drifting goes, never tried using the ebrake to get the car to slide. You can get the back end to come loose around a corner though if you stab the throttle.  I would still have prefered a manual e-brake though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> The RS5 piece won't fit the S4. They use slightly different dash designs. The only way to get a piano black gauge trim for the S4 is to get it from an RS4 if they make one or take it out and have it painted.


Oh really, it visually looks identical. How'd you learn that?


----------



## cnimativ (Jul 21, 2010)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> It's not as bad as I thought it would be and got used to it pretty quickly. As long as you're buckled in it disengages automatically when you drive off, so if you're on a hill you can just turn it on and then when you take off it auto-disengages. As far as drifting goes, never tried using the ebrake to get the car to slide. You can get the back end to come loose around a corner though if you stab the throttle.  I would still have prefered a manual e-brake though.


Push button brake is literally the sole feature (or bug) that made me give up on the S4; having a brake system that's separate from the peddle brake and without the reliance on all the electronics is a major safety feature, in addition to various other tricks.

Really hope they bring back hand-brake for the S and RS moniker in the near future.


----------



## Nick71692 (Aug 9, 2010)

looks really good


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*RS5 Trim piece*



[email protected] said:


> Oh really, it visually looks identical. How'd you learn that?


You can see in the pics below that the RS5/S5/A5 have the chrome trim around the guages that the S4/A4 don't have (plus I checked the part numbers for the S5 vs S4). The pieces may fit but they probably wouldn't fully cover the dash. OSIR makes some chrome D trim rings that go in that area of the dash but don't think in would make up for the gap. So I'm hoping they make a B8 RS4 so that we have something to fix the one blemish on an otherwise awesome interior.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

congrats man. so sick :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

black grill looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## mhowell2357 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Finally some pics that are worthwhile.*

BR2002vz, 
Thank you for posting both the interior and exterior pics of your new S4, they answer several questions I had about the look of the wheels, the grill with no chrome etc. 
I have a couple of questions that I was wondering if you could help me with.. 

1. I was under the impression that with the TI package you were forced to get piano black inlays? I notice yours aren't piano black so can you confirm that you had the option to select whichever inlay you wanted? 

2. How long did it take for Audi to build/deliver your car? I am very close to pulling the trigger but I am hearing different times from different dealers. 

Thanks again for the post. 

Mark 
Charlotte, NC


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

speaking of inlays; a dealer in the bay area offered to have installed the piano black versions at the same cost as the brushed aluminum or carbon graphite versions. In the order guide it appears if you want all piano black inlays and lower console surround than its only available on standard A4's with 
Ti package. I cannot understand why they excluded this for the S4 when so many people obviously like the all piano black finish inlays as part of the Ti package. :what:


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Piano Black w/Ti pckg is standard at minimum around the shifter console. I believe we opted for Stainless Steel Texture inlays everywhere else. I realize in the order guide it says Piano Black, and to be quite honest I don't remember if we chose stainless steel or if that was just the way it comes. If you build one online you have the option of selecting Ti pckg and the inlays of your choice. I couldn't be happier with the car from an aesthetics standpoint. Everybody who sees it in person starts up a conversation and is in love with the car. I was actually kind of hoping for some anonymity (at least in certain places), you know it looks enough like an A4, and white helps you blend in. Oh well. ;-) 

Ordered the car mid-May, picked up August 9th


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Why do I think every single nick and scratch is going to show up on these wheels big time.


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking good! Enjoy it! It's a blast once you get through the break in period.


----------



## [email protected] USA (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations, now you need to drive up and get our exhaust installed


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice car!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

VERY NICE CAR!!!

did you purchase it from Joe Jay at Tysons Corner. we went to college together and now both sell Audi's.

as i type this i have a happy new 2011 S4 owner signing papers in finance on a Phantom black S-tronic on black/Magma interior. soo hot.


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice.

I would have ordered Titanium package, if it had been available, when I ordered mine.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very clean , caint go wrong with that setup, Got any plains for it


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Jealousy Bump
I have FOND memories of picking up my 05.5 S4 , white, loaded with CF belt line trim.
The one car I wish I hung on to....


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice, i got the same exterior combo. 

hoping for my car to be here sooner than later.


----------



## chidoks (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice.. how are you liking the dsg so far?


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

It's perfect, no problems, very linear, smooth. I much prefer this to the 6-speed DSG from the TT. The 325 lb-ft of torque in the S4 is handled excellently by the 7-speed DSG. I try to save gas using the 'comfort' mode in ADS, but 'Dynamic' is so addictive, it's hard to remain in the comfort setting, even if I have to make more trips to the gas station. At stoplights, I love leaving most everyone in the rearview..of course the DSG helps the process beautifully.


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey br2002vs,

Would it be possible to send me (or post) a link to some of your car photos? I am waiting for my Ibis white with Titanium package and I am having such a hard time with finding good photos online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Just check pg. 1 of this thread - it has all the pics.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4981938-2011-S4-w-Titanium-Pkg-arrived-today

Or did you want more / other pictures?


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

want more / other pictures


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

*comparisons*

wondering how you are still liking the S4 compared to your TT. I know both are great!

My 2008 3.2 TT S-Line lease is up in March. It is either keep my TT for now or go to an S4. I am fine from a space issue so it is simply what is best/what do i want to do.

If you did not have to give up your TT would you have? Just curious.

I wish the S4
- had a better/sportier s-tronc shifter - more like the new TTS one
- I am not a fan of any of the wheels
- Love the Titanium Pkg though - almost a necessary one
- Wish it was more aggressive from the outside

- Yet is does have all of the best mecahnical/performance combined in one car =)

Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey there, great question.










This car I got for my wife, since she wanted a four-door. It made the most sense to trade in the TT for it, rather than pay double the amount for the S4. Also, we share the car, but I still drive it most since commute is farther away. So, technically, it's her car.

I loved the TT to death, it was a unique car with a beautiful color and everyone was always asking me about it. Got a lot of attention. In the S4 only a handful notice it is not a regular A4 (slightly odd considering the Titanium pkg wheels stand out quite a bit.)

If I did not have to give up the TT, I probably wouldn't. I loved the handling characteristics, short wheel-base, far easier to maneuver in tight situations. The S4 is no slouch, but comparatively speaking feels like a boat. Not complaining at all - I love the big power, amazing torque, and that I can shuffle driving dynamics with the ADS buttons. I use comfort and dynamic the most. I LOVE the rear differential and the way it helps bring the rear end around in a corner...that is incredible and probably will be hard pressed to match that experience precisely with another car. Others have torque-vectoring and braking, etc, but the way Audi does it is nice. Love the enhanced navigation, HDD, and DVD playing capability. I watch music DVDs constantly and listen while driving. Bang and Olufsen system sounds quite a bit better than the Bose did in the TT, but I'm sure that is related to cabin space.

Engine: Neither the TT or the S4 have "instant" response the way you feel it in the RS4's 4.2 V8, but you get what you pay for. By that I mean if you mash on the gas, you have to wait a split second before the power delivery happens to the wheels. When that arrives, the forward thrust is great (in both cars.) Perhaps the fact they are both DSG cars has something to do with it. 6MT owners, what's your acceleration like? It is truly an amazing engine, however, and i've got nothing against it. Pretty remarkable the kind of gas mileage you can get out of it if you drive it like a grandma. In the TT I never did better than 23 or 24 mpg.

What the TT cannot match, obviously, is the interior space, luggage room, practicality (great for hauling groceries), excellent visibility, torque, 0-60 times, and long-wheelbase stability of the S4. You feel the added stability in corners, feels more grippy, and confidence inspiring at higher speeds.

So in terms of an all-around package, the 4-door convenience and AWD included, the S4 is one of the best cars you can buy for the money. I drove similarly equipped 2011 BMWs (335xi) and was very impressed, but the S4 just seemed to be a little better. Ah yes, can't forget the sunroof, wow what a blessing. I was always aching for one in the TT since driving too long could (at times) feel like a cocoon. Alternately, the cocoon feeling is great when you want an involved, fits-like-a-glove, sporty driving feel.

Overall, the one thing I miss the most about the TT is the compactness which resulted in superior maneuverability in tight places. When I had the TT, I was always weaving through traffic in a way other cars couldn't match. Can't do that so much with the S4. So, there are some sacrifices, yet many benefits. I am extremely happy with the S4, but it will always be my wife's car.

Now, I'm saving up for a Porsche (got my eyes on the Carrera GTS). Again, great question! Hope this helps answer it. :thumbup:


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

*You are SPOT on*

1. Your car looks beautiful in that newest pic - great angle showing off how great the car is

2. Thank you for the Reply

3. You are very perceptive and 100% spot on in your overview and I thank you for that. I say that because your insight highlights my brief test drive in the S4 yesterday. The S4 is beautiful, sporty, sophisticated and the best combination of performance and technologies for audi. In my brief test drive there were no down sides - just differences. the main one being the S4 did seem like a "boat" coming directly from 3 years behind a TT (dont get me wrong it is not one) as you are correct it takes different driving style/approach. You are 100% spot on with the TT being so nimble compared to the S4 in comparison (again my TT is the only audi I have driven for 3 years). I was thoroughly impressed with the S4 and am considering it as an option. Not needing the space in my situation it is tough. The TT feels so much more directly connected to the road and nimble/responsive and with the 3.2 6 cyl the power is there. The S4 was more disconnected and not as nimble from a first and short driving experience but it was VERY nice, a smooth drive and the power and handling options and setting definately great.

I am now more educated but even more confused because they are both great cars in their own right. 

My residual is $25,500 on my TT so I am considering buying it and seeing what audi does on the next TT next year or switching to a Blue titanium package S4 for a 3 year lease then evaluating where audi is at and maybe going back to a TT or something newer in their line as I am sure things will mature.

any other input I am open =)


Thank you for the time in writing your 100% correct and expert take on the S4/TT comparison.


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

At one point I was consdering the TTS or TTRS, but after the Audi driving experience at Infineon, I was more sold on S4 & R8. In order of preference around the track, I would place the order at (least interest) TTS, then S4, then R8 (most interest). At lower speeds and tighter turns, the TTS was more interesting, like autocross.


----------



## nrborod (Apr 13, 2011)

*Your S4 Titanium*

An absolutely gorgeous car with those wheels. I am drooling.


----------

